# yard design critique and questions



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Howdy all

I've done heaps of reading lately on yard design. I want to build a few modules in the future, and the yard being one of them. I'll probably build it first too. 

I'd like some opinions of the designs I've come up with so far. Theres no real size restriction imposed (yet). But it is retty darn huge so far, considering its a(n amature) home layout. 
I dont think I like it this big to be honest. 

I'm considering having the yard lead follow the mainline around a curve to eat up some track space/length or even extend to the next module but that could get messy :/

Notes:
Blue is mainline. Red is yard lead.
Turntable area not finished design yet.
the square grid is 1foot scale

Large Ladder Yard









Less Large Ladder Yard- less storage/staging/classifiing tracks









Compound Ladder Yard










I could make it shorter by making the yard lead and therefore the stub ends shorter. Whats acceptable to you? and why?
Should I make the lead/stubs 2ft long, not 3 and add an extra row of track for classifying?

I dont know how many trucks I want it to hold / or even what sort. we have lots of different ones at the moment, from long auto to short boxcars

Thoughts. Lay em on me. I've got thick skin :thumbsup:


----------



## NSHO (Dec 28, 2011)

Not perfect, but you get my idea.









If the main takes a curve away from the yard, allow the yard lead to follow the curve.


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Why the in and out of the turntable?

I'll post an Idea i've been working on as well. Looks Great. What program are you using?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey Jaymack. The program used is called Anyrail, seems pretty popular round here. The free version lets you use 50 pieces at a time. pretty nifty.

The in and out of the turntable was supposed to serve as a caboose type track. Atleast thats how it was described in an image I loosely plagiarised 


Cheers NSHO, I hadn't considered doing that at the other end. That makes the top yard track *huge* though... Does my yard lead need to be equally long (not that it matters much I guess, should be plenty of free realestate available)
And how short should that bottom track be to still be useful?
Any thoughts on having the main (right) end of the yard Compound Ladder and the left end normal ladder? would both ends as compound be ok, or not? 
Looking to save a bit of length to be honest :sly:


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

I am using SCARM.

I was looking at the real world railyard. The blue lines allow for traffic to flow around the yard or through the yard and could come from any direction.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I like the traffic flow, but theres no Yard Lead, or rather no place to put one without fouling the main.

How long are your yard tracks? this is whats bugging me, because it is what will limit the overall required size of the module(s?)


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

This is how I was considering it with a main line, as it would lead off from the main. 

However this design eats up a lot of space fast! It takes almost 18 feet to get this all in.


----------



## NSHO (Dec 28, 2011)

broox said:


> Cheers NSHO, I hadn't considered doing that at the other end. That makes the top yard track *huge* though... Does my yard lead need to be equally long (not that it matters much I guess, should be plenty of free realestate available)
> And how short should that bottom track be to still be useful?
> Any thoughts on having the main (right) end of the yard Compound Ladder and the left end normal ladder? would both ends as compound be ok, or not?
> Looking to save a bit of length to be honest :sly:


Understand, I'm no expert, just passing on what I gain from reading these forums. I would make the yard as big as you possibly can and to hold as many cars as you possibly can. You'll always want it bigger  The compound yard will give you slightly more room on the farthest tracks away from your main line. If this is the look and storage/switching you want, then do it. Figure your average car length and how many cars will be in and out of the yard at a given time or over several operating sessions.

According to most, the yard lead needs to be as long as the longest yard track.

The bottom/farthest track probably won't be used much for storage. I see the use for engines coming and going.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Your design looks functional to me - has everything yard needs: lead ,A/D etc. The only thing is space. Do you have at least 15 feet for it?


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

I didn't mean to hijack this thread...

I don't know if I would ever build this.. unless I was using for staging under a layout. I've noticed in my area that a couple of the yards, (keep in mind are huge yards) have routes for trains coming in on the main line to continue on through. I find that really neat.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

tankist said:


> Your design looks functional to me - has everything yard needs: lead ,A/D etc.


cheers, i've done a reasonable ammount of reading re yards and things.



> The only thing is space. Do you have at least 15 feet for it?


no... probably not :upset:

how can i make it smaller, but still functional?

I'm thinking the yard lead can follow whatever direction the main goes so thats not the biggest issue regarding size... the yard tracks them selves are the killer... Whats a good length? for function but also for 'the look'.

I think I want to model an era thats late steam/early diesel. For a couple of reasons.
*Variety on the layout, lots for kids/visitors to look at.
*But also, am I right in thinking that, the older roling stock is typically shorter... Which might lend its self for looking more realistic going up hills on a smaller layout (currently a generic 4x8)
*And I'm an indecisive sumbitch


----------



## NSHO (Dec 28, 2011)

broox said:


> on a smaller layout (currently a generic 4x8)


It's going to be a challenge getting more than a decent 3 ladder yard on a 4 x 8 layout and a turntable. Post your overall room, can you open the 4 x 8 and run along the walls?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Thats the thing, I don't have any room :upset:

Its just set up at my dads for the time being. This yard is in addition to the 4x8. Thats why I'm considering building some Modules. Then I can set up 2 or 3 at a time and have a play, and occasionally set up all/most of them.
I'm considering building a good yard as a solid foundation to many future years of enjoyment (frustration?). It could eventually be an undertable style staging yard or something, who knows.

An idea I had for reducing the footprint... By simply trimming the turnouts a little bit.









Over 5 switches I'd save half a switch length!

There are slightly different styles of switches with the selector bit on the inside of the curve, so I could mate them together and not lose the functionality, if you catch my drift.

Another thing is rotating the layout a bit for more effective use of space (I don't have the anyrail file on this PC but I'll mock it up tomorrow). Making the Mainline run a bit of a diagonal across the board.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Not perfect, but you get the idea.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I think that last one looks great!

Here's a picture of my main yard (stub ended) If you go double-ended that takes up a ton more length. This is about 10' long, the shortest yard track holds 6 decent sized cars, the longest will hold 16 of my 30' ore cars.

Trains pull in on the track closest to the aisle, take the escape to get on #2 track. Then a yard engine pulls a cut of cars onto the mainline (no yard lead) and places them on one of the 3 classification tracks.

You could also place a turntable off the end of the A/D track to turn your engines and get them on a different track to escape the cut of cars behind them (that's what I do in my stub ended staging yard which are the bottom 2 pics.) Staging tracks can each hold a full train of 10 cars + engine. I designed all of the sidings, A/D track and all staging yard tracks to hold the max train.


----------

